# OMG OMG OMG!! Free wood!



## guy01 (Aug 22, 2008)

We got a call about free wood today.  Took the gloves and the truck and when we got there he showed us 3 acres of downed trees.  FOR FREE.  All I gotta do is cut them up.  YAY ME.

And because I can't make the pic show up you'll have to go look at the link.

http://flickr.com/photos/21072575@N00/2788079220/


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2008)

Guy said:
			
		

> We got a call about free wood today.  Took the gloves and the truck and when we got there he showed us 3 acres of downed trees.  FOR FREE.  All I gotta do is cut them up.  YAY ME.
> 
> And because I can't make the pic show up you'll have to go look at the link.
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/21072575@N00/2788079220/


Thats what its been like around here since the spring storms all you can cut if i only had more time


----------



## guy01 (Aug 22, 2008)

the funny thing about this is he hired people to harvest his timber we get whats left.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2008)

Guy said:
			
		

> the funny thing about this is he hired people to harvest his timber we get whats left.


you got love that how long it been down?


----------



## guy01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Only about a month.  Still, not too bad, looks dry-ish.  And I don't need it dry.  I got time.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 23, 2008)

Guy said:
			
		

> Only about a month.  Still, not too bad, looks dry-ish.  And I don't need it dry.  I got time.


You pile like i do


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like what I have been cleaning up since a tornado touched down in front of the house in Sept. 2004. Great firewood but I am still paying a mortgage on every one of those trees I have burned. And I miss looking at them!


----------



## Gregsal (Aug 23, 2008)

Does this guy realize what he's getting into, by letting a *Hearth.com* member have the free firewood?



The "after" photo:


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 23, 2008)

That ain't near Bloomsburg by chance is it?


----------



## woodburn (Aug 23, 2008)

Very funny post Gregsal!  100% accurate.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 23, 2008)

Guy said:
			
		

> Only about a month.  Still, not too bad, looks dry-ish.  And I don't need it dry.  I got time.


How much is there?


----------



## guy01 (Aug 23, 2008)

I havn't got a good look at it yet so I don't know but he's got another 5 acres to do after this is cleaned up(I think I got a new best friend)


----------



## guy01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hogwildz , it might be worth your time if you can find gas for$ .10 a gal
Oh ya smokin j my wife does the piling after we split it she dosn't like my technique


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 24, 2008)

Guy said:
			
		

> the funny thing about this is he hired people to harvest his timber we get whats left.



Almost perfect... the tops are an easy take and they add up quickly, good score.


----------



## guy01 (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll finally get to go cut today after I give people a little time to wake up, I don't like to be loud too early on sunday.
Guy


----------



## guy01 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well it was a mess too tangled up to work with I got only about half a truck load . However the guy is supposed to call back thursday and see how I made out and if I can get exclusive rights to cut I'll rent a loader and clean it up
Guy


----------



## Redox (Aug 25, 2008)

Guy said:
			
		

> Well it was a mess too tangled up to work with I got only about half a truck load . However the guy is supposed to call back thursday and see how I made out and if I can get exclusive rights to cut I'll rent a loader and clean it up
> Guy



You go, Guy!  

Chris


----------



## smokinj (Aug 25, 2008)

Guy said:
			
		

> Well it was a mess too tangled up to work with I got only about half a truck load . However the guy is supposed to call back thursday and see how I made out and if I can get exclusive rights to cut I'll rent a loader and clean it up
> Guy


Wow go getem!


----------



## smokinj (Aug 25, 2008)

Guy said:
			
		

> Hogwildz , it might be worth your time if you can find gas for$ .10 a gal
> Oh ya smokin j my wife does the piling after we split it she dosn't like my technique


lol thats how i got started doing that to


----------

